# Crutch starship shootout



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm running a contest for DIY crutch starships. You have to make your own crutch starship. And you have to be able to use Periscope. You will also need five empty soup cans and some place to hang them.

You get five shots, one per can. Most holes wins. Exit holes count as well. So bring out the power bands!

You have until April 30 to broadcast your try on periscope.

If you would like to participate make sure to post or PM me your periscope name.

Hey kids, I've carfuly worded this post. Please do the same. So no reverences to he who shall not be named please. Don't want the fun shut down.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good challenge! Hope you get a lot of entries.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt, I love it! What a neat idea of a competition. And he who shall not be named...LMAO. Best of luck on your SSOTM entry too amigo...one whale of a frame made from a natural. Again, I never would have seen that frame in that fork!!

Why not do an FPE contest as well? After all, these rubber cannons of yours sure talk!

L. Chuck


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Matt, I love it! What a neat idea of a competition. And he who shall not be named...LMAO. Best of luck on your SSOTM entry too amigo...one whale of a frame made from a natural. Again, I never would have seen that frame in that fork!!
> 
> Why not do an FPE contest as well? After all, these rubber cannons of yours sure talk!
> 
> L. Chuck


We already have an FPE contest ... Power Rangers.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great fun! Here's mine!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Let's see what this baby can do...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You should not have any trouble popping holes in a soup can with that! That thing is awesome. Got to make one.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Great fun! Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks reeeeeally nice


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like a fun contest... I'd love to participate... but I live in the country... and my satellite internet connection won't allow for periscope. I can only upload prerecorded files.

BTW... MIKE! That thing looks incredible! So YOU were the one who got that old Saunders at the MWST... good use for it... The whole thing looks like it's professionally produced... You should know you could probably sell those things for a pretty penny... or two!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*@Bean Looking very good my friend..Looks like fun too shoot...*

*@bigdh2000 Mercy what a killer long shooter you have come up with.....The contest sounds like a fun time....*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Charles, I was unclear on what I said about an FPE contest, I meant to say, have one only for crutch shots and not a forum dealie, just an informal "shoot, vid and send". Now if someone wants to do a full bore FPE for whatever slingshot including crutchshots, to qualify for a badge, that's another thing..obey parameters and you are on.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

These look like assaultshots...paramilitary "look", so Sir Hillary baby, eatcher heart out. That "gun metal blue" color is right on, Leon. Sharp shooters for sure.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love Starships! Whether canes, crutches or wheelchairs-they all work for me ( Wheelchairs? :screwy: )


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Sounds like a fun contest... I'd love to participate... but I live in the country... and my satellite internet connection won't allow for periscope. I can only upload prerecorded files.
> 
> BTW... MIKE! That thing looks incredible! So YOU were the one who got that old Saunders at the MWST... good use for it... The whole thing looks like it's professionally produced... You should know you could probably sell those things for a pretty penny... or two!


...say $149.99 or so.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Beanflip said:


> Great fun! Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, Beanflip, that smile on your face tells everyone how much fun you had with this one.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

bigdh2000 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Great fun! Here's mine!
> ...


 Hey Dan! Thanks. I was just watching your video with your brother and visiting his channel.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is my entry. It's only available to view on periscope for about another 12 hrs.

https://www.periscope.tv/w/ae9K0zF6dkVOQnl4ZFZFZWR8MXlOR2FsZGtWcURLamT03XCHtRFGNjwH49FWBYANxG7t83AAYY9By953QYl-


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I forgot to say that my score was 5pts. 
Can 1, miss
Can 2, dent
Can 3, one hole
Can 4, two holes
Can 5, two holes


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is my entry. It's only available to view on periscope for about another 12 hrs.
> 
> https://www.periscope.tv/w/ae9K0zF6dkVOQnl4ZFZFZWR8MXlOR2FsZGtWcURLamT03XCHtRFGNjwH49FWBYANxG7t83AAYY9By953QYl-


Nice shooting!

I have a question, being a techno-dunce. Why limit the contest to periscope? I just clicked on the link, and viewed the video just fine. How is periscope a better platform than Youtube? I would think you would get a lot more entries if you just allowed folks to upload a video to Youtube.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Periscope is a live broadcast. You only get one try. No editing.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

In case you missed the Periscope here is a YouTube version.


----------

